# Let's Dance 2012: So sexy zeigt sich Monrose-Mandy



## Stefan102 (16 Feb. 2012)

​
Es wird wieder sportlich im deutschen Fernsehen, denn die allseits beliebte Tanzshow Let's Dance steht in den Startlöchern und wartet darauf die Zuschauer einmal mehr zu entertainen.

Bereits zum fünften Mal heißt es ab dem 14. März für die Promis Rhythmus- und Taktgefühl zu beweisen. Mit von der Partie ist in diesem Jahr auch Mandy Capristo (21), die den Kampf um den begehrten Tanz-Pokal antritt. Über ihre Anwesenheit werden sich insbesondere die männlichen Let's Dance-Fans freuen, denn Mandy macht in ihren Kleidern schon jetzt, beim Promo-Shooting für die Sendung, eine ausnehmend gute Figur. Ihr Outfit ist stimmig sowie sexy und unterstreicht damit den natürlichen Sexappeal der Sängerin. Das Minikleid endet nur knapp unter ihrem Po und entblößt damit Mandys tolle Beine. Das Material in Silber, kombiniert mit den unzähligen Pailletten, verleiht dem Ganzen zusätzlich Glamour. Auch ihr Tanzpartner Stefano Terrazzino (32) scheint ganz hingerissen von seiner schönen Begleitung.

Zurecht, denn Mandy beweist schon jetzt, dass wir Großes von ihr erwarten dürfen – zumindest in Bezug auf ihre Kleider. Aber sicherlich wird sie uns auch durch ihre Performance beeindrucken, schließlich hat sie als Castingshowgewinnerin bei Popstars schon die ein oder anderen Moves beigebracht bekommen. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## qwertzi (16 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Ein Hammer Mädel. Dankeschön für das Bild. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Feb. 2012)

sexy ja, aber irgendwie wirkt sie oft künstlich. liegt das an ihrem Lippenstift??


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Feb. 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> sexy ja, aber irgendwie wirkt sie oft künstlich. liegt das an ihrem Lippenstift??



ich seh ihre "LIPPEN" nicht


----------



## Poky1 (12 März 2012)




----------



## Skype (12 März 2012)

So in dem schwarzen würde ich sie wohl auf der strasse nicht erkennen^^


----------



## Bowes (24 Juni 2015)

*Dankeschön !!!*


----------



## alfebo (24 Juni 2015)

Tolles Foto ! Danke :thumbup:


----------



## Doggy456 (23 Juli 2016)

extra heisssssssssssss


----------



## Agent_Jay (27 Aug. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall. Der Özil is schon ein Glückspilz, warum auch immer


----------

